# LR Classic CC compatibility with upcoming Mac versions?



## TR5642 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm running Beta Mojave (10.14). Now when I start up LR Classic, it warns me that this application is 'not optimized for your Mac'. This means that LR Classic is still a 32bit application (rather than 64b). Apple has been warning developers for more than a year that this would happen. As of Mojave, it's just a warning. But a year from now with 10.15 comes out it might not be. iOS no longer allows the older apps to run at all after a similar warning period.

Does anyone know if Adobe plans to bring LR Classic up to 64bit or will this be what forces us to decide to use New Lightroom instead? At the pace they're going, I don't anticipate New LR to be at feature parity by next year. (not to mention the issues around the file handling model)


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  

LR Classic 7 is 64-bit only.  

If you are getting an unexpected message about Lightroom, perhaps you should file a bug report with Apple.

Phil Burton


----------



## TR5642 (Jul 23, 2018)

Interesting.  I dug into the system report. Indeed LR Classic reports as 64bit. HOWEVER, in the 'legacy' section, it reports two components. I guess this is good news. a) the error is correct. b) they are sub-modules so Adobe should be able to take care of it fairly easily before any support termination date


----------



## clee01l (Jul 23, 2018)

As in the past, Adobe will likely issue an update to LR Classic just before Mojave is released to production.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 23, 2018)

Many photo apps have to have new releases when Metal and then Metal II arrived.   So as Cletus says, do not be surprised that the day Mojave hits the ground, you may get updates from lots of apps.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jul 31, 2018)

Here are some of the 32 bit components still being used by Photoshop / Lightroom...
The TIF to Adobe v2 - is a Photoshop Droplet.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2018)

They’re on it: Adobe Applications and 64-Bit Compatibility | Adobe Blog


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Naylor (Aug 1, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> They’re on it: Adobe Applications and 64-Bit Compatibility | Adobe Blog


I hadn't seen this Adobe item, so thanks for that.  So, they've been transitioning to 64bit for the past 10 years. I've recently been suffering this lack of 64bit compliance whilst using Photoshop Droplets in earnest.  I needed to automate some PS actions for about 20,000 images.  The most I could drop onto the Droplet without memory allocation limits, was around 100 at a time.  Needless to say, the process has taken days to complete, because the Droplet apps are still 10 years behind.


----------

